# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  Boosting the female libido

## 1wheelr1

My wife has continually complained about a lack in her libidos over the last few years. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to increase her sex drive?

----------


## Lunk1

Alcohol bahahahahaha!

Seriously...no sense in speculating considering libido, especially in women can be both physiological and psychological. Have her be honest with her gyno and get blood work.

----------


## 1wheelr1

> Alcohol bahahahahaha! Seriously...no sense in speculating considering libido, especially in women can be both physiological and psychological. Have her be honest with her gyno and get blood work.


Lol!! Ok, I was thinking a lil test or something might rev her up.

----------


## ghettoboyd

> Lol!! Ok, I was thinking a lil test or something might rev her up.


and that could be the prognosis after she has seen a doctor bro but I would consult a one and have bloodwork done on her and see what is going on there first...if she wants to get better they can help her the right way...

----------


## kelkel

Exactly what the guys above said. BW is key. It very well could result in a little extra T and make a world of difference for the both of you.

----------


## Lunk1

Agreed. The problem is that women, even more so then men, are a delicate balancing act of hormone levels. They require just the right amount of test, estrogen and progesterone and those levels will fluctuate depending on the particular time of the month. Just simply adding test could have a negative effect. 

It also could be that her hormone levels are just fine and that it's psychological. Men need to understand that the woman's sex organ is wired directly to their brain vs men who's sex organ IS their brain  :Wink: 

How old is she? Children? Any medical issues?

----------


## 1wheelr1

Thx guys, I believe she's had BW in the past and it has always shows nothing, according to the DR.

----------


## 1wheelr1

> Agreed. The problem is that women, even more so then men, are a delicate balancing act of hormone levels. They require just the right amount of test, estrogen and progesterone and those levels will fluctuate depending on the particular time of the month. Just simply adding test could have a negative effect. It also could be that her hormone levels are just fine and that it's psychological. Men need to understand that the woman's sex organ is wired directly to their brain vs men who's sex organ IS their brain  How old is she? Children? Any medical issues?


Thank you, she's 29, no kids and she does have anxiety. That's really the only medical issue I can think of.

----------


## Times Roman

if she is looking to also tan, then she should try MT2. i've heard from a reliable source that it revs up a females libido. and if she is not looking for a tan, then i suggest PT141.

in either case, recommend pinning over a nasal spray.

Good luck!
---Roman

----------


## 1wheelr1

> if she is looking to also tan, then she should try MT2. i've heard from a reliable source that it revs up a females libido. and if she is not looking for a tan, then i suggest PT141. in either case, recommend pinning over a nasal spray. Good luck! ---Roman


Mt2??? What exactly is it?

----------


## Times Roman

> Mt2??? What exactly is it?


a second generation peptide that instructs your body to produce pigment, thereby giving you a tan look.

"melanotan" it's been on the market for a few years now. 

i've only taken PT141. but be careful. pretty strong stuff. once taken, prepare for a 12 to 18 hour "party"

----------


## GirlyGymRat

recommend BW, even if she has had it in the past. hormones change and need to know how to treat! 




> Thx guys, I believe she's had BW in the past and it has always shows nothing, according to the DR.

----------


## 1wheelr1

Is mt2 safe? What are some of the ricks?

----------


## Lunk1

> Is mt2 safe? What are some of the ricks?


There are some noted side effects. One of the worst IMO is the reported growth and darkening of existing moles. Some think that this may indicate a possible increase in cancer risk.

----------


## Lunk1

Is she taking any scrip meds for the anxiety...or non prescription?

----------


## Times Roman

> There are some noted side effects. One of the worst IMO is the reported growth and darkening of existing moles. Some think that this may indicate a possible increase in cancer risk.


the color of the mole shouldn't be too much of an issue. what WOULD concern me is if the size/shape of the mole changed, or if it's structure (flat vs. rounded) changed.

the increase in pigment is only a temporary thing, and the effects will last a couple of months after the last pin.

----------


## David LoPan

what woman does not have anxiety? Or cause anxiety in men? Test C did make a huge difference in my wife. She takes like 2 U sub Q and WOW, she gets in the mood. I have also found that if you clean the house, walk the dog, do all the laundry, run all her errands, cook dinner and clean up after the meal she gets in the mood too. But then I am to tired to think about sex! LOL

----------


## 1wheelr1

> Is she taking any scrip meds for the anxiety...or non prescription?


Nope..

----------


## 1wheelr1

> what woman does not have anxiety? Or cause anxiety in men? Test C did make a huge difference in my wife. She takes like 2 U sub Q and WOW, she gets in the mood. I have also found that if you clean the house, walk the dog, do all the laundry, run all her errands, cook dinner and clean up after the meal she gets in the mood too. But then I am to tired to think about sex! LOL


Hahaha!!!

----------


## 1wheelr1

I sorta doubt my wife will inject anything. Is the nasal spray a waste of time?

----------


## Times Roman

> I sorta doubt my wife will inject anything. Is the nasal spray a waste of time?


you need to take at least 3x the dose, which means it becomes 3x more expenisive. additionally, some say they do not see an effect going with the nasal spray

----------


## Juced_porkchop

I would rec iPT-142 but its inject.. but DEFF go for blood work!

----------


## thisAngelBites

Intranasal application of MT2 increased blood pressure in some of the trial participants. In fact the trial was suspended for this reason. I'd make sure hers is not already elevated, and then watch for signs, or better yet test blood pressure to make sure. The best thing to do would just inject. It's such a tiny thing, those little sq shots - really probably more an issue thinking about it than doing it.

----------


## 1wheelr1

I know it's nothing, she won't tho...

----------


## Lunk1

It doesn't matter. if you don't do blood work your spinning your wheels. I would be more concerned for my wife's health and less concerned about if she is horny enough for you!

----------


## thisAngelBites

Lunk is right. MT2 is just a momentary fix (even if you can do it again and again, it doesn't really solve problems). Find a good doc in your area - someone who has a reputation for using HRT carefully and safely, but is not afraid to actively help women with hormones, and then go there as a start.

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

niacin(nicotinic acid) not niacinamide or niacin hexeaonate, is necessary for female uterine orgasm. It also helps guys orgasm as well, and increases blood flow to genitals, and everywhere else. start small and ramp up to like 500mg should be good per day.

----------


## ZKT

Niacin is excellent for increasing HDL, altho the most recent study indicates that is is not effective for decreasing CV events. Ever hear of clinicial studies?

----------


## FrancoColumbo

They make a female form of Viagra. One pre-,menopause, (pink Viagra) one post Cialis 
It works.
Go to (Canadian Health&Care Mall) 
Let me know how you make out. My wife and I, 33yrs of marriage, YAH!
Franco

----------


## Far from massive

Just to add to the thread, my roommate 48yrs old, was suffering from menopause ( tired, hot flashes, osteoporosis, no sex drive, vaginal dryness, etc. ) and in her case (partial hysterectomy at 30 something with one ovary remaining) the combination of conjugated estrogen in addition to testosterone worked quite well.

Also some may not be aware but she told me that yelling.... "Hold still bitch I am gonna tear that thing up!" was not nearly as effective at foreplay at 50 as it was at 20....

All bad jokes aside as women age what used to be a very effective stimulus may no longer work.

I only say this since in the cases where some moron uses the technique above, the women will usually have no trouble letting the guy know that he is doing something wrong....whereas many women if they know that their partner is caring and being sensitive and using the same approach they always have, may feel uncomfortable suggesting the guy rethink his plan or even more to the point suggesting changes to the guy, due to her feeling its her problem and not wanting to hurt him by making him also feel insufficient. 

With this in mind I think its a good idea for us as guys to put it on the table for discussion and asking our other halves how we can better accommodate their changing needs.

----------


## rp7r

"Hold still bitch I am gonna tear that thing up!" 

I'm only 22 and already women seem to be turned off when I say this  :Frown:

----------


## Gunsablazin

Interesting didn't know that

----------


## Gunsablazin

You think lol

----------


## Gunsablazin

Flowers and compliments go along way :Smilie:

----------


## Dr.V.P.C.

If BW shows low test, shotting her subcutaneous test cyp, even 20mg of cyp once a week can do wonders , and almost painless. ( 0,1 or 0,2 ml )

----------


## GirlyGymRat

any reason you didn't suggest test prop for us ladies? 




> If BW shows low test, shotting her subcutaneous test cyp, even 20mg of cyp once a week can do wonders , and almost painless. ( 0,1 or 0,2 ml )

----------


## ironbeck

Var will give her multiple orgasms and elevate her libido.

----------


## David LoPan

> Var will give her multiple orgasms and elevate her libido.


Here I thought it was just pleasing her with oral would do that. Now going to have to get some Var

----------


## 1wheelr1

> Var will give her multiple orgasms and elevate her libido.


Var? Anivar?

----------


## ironbeck

Yes Anavar , My wife loves it and a friend of mine too....actually she loved it so much she decided to share her new found eruptive behavior with people other then himself(sorry bro)

----------


## 1wheelr1

> Var? Anivar?


Lmao!! Might have to look into it.. Am I correct in saying women don't need to run it with test?

----------


## ironbeck

Yes, you are correct and NO PCT required.....you will feel like king KONG the way she gets off!!!

----------


## 1wheelr1

Alright!!! Haha!! Thx...

----------


## 1wheelr1

How do aas's effect the female reproductive system? Can she be permanently infertile? Also what if a woman was to get pregnant while on ana?

----------


## mkt

test will rev her up. might also make her break out and turn you off. i'd say take a vacation. women are in their heads. go someplace new and get the mojo back.

and have her see her doc.

----------


## Motardpdx

Insightful...thanks

----------


## vbguy

> what woman does not have anxiety? Or cause anxiety in men? Test C did make a huge difference in my wife. She takes like 2 U sub Q and WOW, she gets in the mood. I have also found that if you clean the house, walk the dog, do all the laundry, run all her errands, cook dinner and clean up after the meal she gets in the mood too. But then I am to tired to think about sex! LOL


Same here with my wife

----------


## tdoe11

> Same here with my wife


 How long did it take to make a difference in her drive, and what is her weekly mg?

----------


## vbguy

My wife was same here. Shes a twin and it's known per dr's that one twin can steal certain things from the other in the womb. Well her twin is a lesbo with super high test. My wife 99% sure has low test. ALL of the symptoms in a female. And the major one was little to no sex drive. She went to her GP about a yr ago woth her concerns.... And her GP wouldn't even draw her blood even tho my wife asked. The dr said even if it did come back low... The only thing she would do for her was put her on an antidepressant. Anyway.... Now we know a little more after doing some reading on here. My wife has a 18% bf and is an inspiring BB. I happen to come across some extra androgel for free...(its legit.. Prescribed)... We weighed out all options and we decided to go for it. As test carrys the most risk with its sides in females ... We just decided to keep a close eye on it. Also we didn't want to go after var because its so damn expensive and is HIGHLY faked! we're just playing the cards we're delt because I dont have any sources minus a bud that is on trt and gave me 6 packs of androgel to try out vs my test c for my trt. Anyway her libido has gone through the roof in 3 weeks since shes started it. Her muscle definition is going crazy and like I say... Shes sooooo horney. Wakes up ready for sex, goes to bed with sex, and just text me on her lunch break to say shes going to go to her car and get to business. Its crazy. Only downfalls are is shes a lot more on edge and a tad of clit enlargemet... But not much. But that is no big deal for us.

----------


## tdoe11

> My wife was same here. Shes a twin and it's known per dr's that one twin can steal certain things from the other in the womb. Well her twin is a lesbo with super high test. My wife 99% sure has low test. ALL of the symptoms in a female. And the major one was little to no sex drive. She went to her GP about a yr ago woth her concerns.... And her GP wouldn't even draw her blood even tho my wife asked. The dr said even if it did come back low... The only thing she would do for her was put her on an antidepressant. Anyway.... Now we know a little more after doing some reading on here. My wife has a 18% bf and is an inspiring BB. I happen to come across some extra androgel for free...(its legit.. Prescribed)... We weighed out all options and we decided to go for it. As test carrys the most risk with its sides in females ... We just decided to keep a close eye on it. Also we didn't want to go after var because its so damn expensive and is HIGHLY faked! we're just playing the cards we're delt because I dont have any sources minus a bud that is on trt and gave me 6 packs of androgel to try out vs my test c for my trt. Anyway her libido has gone through the roof in 3 weeks since shes started it. Her muscle definition is going crazy and like I say... Shes sooooo horney. Wakes up ready for sex, goes to bed with sex, and just text me on her lunch break to say shes going to go to her car and get to business. Its crazy. Only downfalls are is shes a lot more on edge and a tad of clit enlargemet... But not much. But that is no big deal for us.


That all sounds like good news to me man! My wife's doc currently has her a .5 testosterone and 20% progesterone cream. Her levels were a tad low still, so she he have her cyp. She is injecting 20mgs a week. Just from the couples times we put prop on her clit, and her cream she is a different person. I can only imagine how the cyp will treat her. She is a bit of a different story though, she had a total thyroid ectomy a year ago. Her hormones has been practically Non existent since. 

So far so good, we are closely monitoring things, as is her doc. It sure has been more fun for me since she has been on test, that part is needless to say  :Smilie:

----------


## thisAngelBites

> I happen to come across some extra androgel for free...(its legit.. Prescribed)... We weighed out all options and we decided to go for it. As test carrys the most risk with its sides in females ... We just decided to keep a close eye on it. Also we didn't want to go after var because its so damn expensive and is HIGHLY faked!


Where is she applying the gel? Be careful because she is very likely to get hair growth where she applies it. I think the only two places on the body where you don't have hair follicles are the palms and the bottom of the feet. So you might want to keep that in mind.

----------


## vbguy

> That all sounds like good news to me man! My wife's doc currently has her a .5 testosterone and 20% progesterone cream. Her levels were a tad low still, so she he have her cyp. She is injecting 20mgs a week. Just from the couples times we put prop on her clit, and her cream she is a different person. I can only imagine how the cyp will treat her. She is a bit of a different story though, she had a total thyroid ectomy a year ago. Her hormones has been practically Non existent since. 
> 
> So far so good, we are closely monitoring things, as is her doc. It sure has been more fun for me since she has been on test, that part is needless to say


Her drive has been unbelievable. I do have sad news tho. See below. 




> Where is she applying the gel? Be careful because she is very likely to get hair growth where she applies it. I think the only two places on the body where you don't have hair follicles are the palms and the bottom of the feet. So you might want to keep that in mind.


She apply's it to her belly area. Thats a very good point. But unfortunately as of this morning we have decided to pull her off for a bit. Its VERY important that she keeps her female appearance because of her job. She short blond and very very feminine. Anyway….. last couple mornings she has developed a itchy throat. The weather has been fluctuating a lot here lately so that could be it…..but we decided to pull the plug just in case. We will try all over again in a month or so. But as of now…..we're going to wait it out.

----------


## Pushinhard

> Var will give her multiple orgasms and elevate her libido.



My wife has been on VAR two weeks now along with a 1/4mg of Test cream and I'm waiting for this so called swelled clit and multiple orgasms and sex drive to kick in.... tick tick tick....lol

She's already very orgasmic and high libido so I can't imagine... lol 

Wonder how long it typically takes for this small amount of Test and the VAR to kick in for women usually



She's taking the VAR not for sex enhancement but for building her body. However, when doing her blood they found out she literally had zero Test and thus prescribed a cream. It says on the cream
4mg but I think 1 click and it ejects 1/4 of a mg...it's probably super low and that's why she's not noticing anything yet.. or maybe two weeks isn't long enough

----------


## Cravenmorehead

Ok.....my wife was on test at 20 mg a week. Libido was fair. We then tried a simple mix of 10mg deca , 10mg equipoise , and 10mg test per week. Libido is through the roof.
This is in addition to her regular estradiol and estriol supp. Life is now one continual orgasm. Most amazing thing I've witnessed. Any ideas on why?

----------


## Realgear1226

How much test c does your wife use and how often. I seen you said 2 u sub qutanious, Not sure what a U is though. I only do mls. Can you explain please.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> How much test c does your wife use and how often. I seen you said 2 u sub qutanious, Not sure what a U is though. I only do mls. Can you explain please.


Thanks for bumping this old post....interesting topic!

----------


## Dannyboy51577

Ditto GG. Ive been trying to do as much research as possible, get as much forst hand info as possible for my wife. She is plannin on starting her run of var shortly but only because she is looking for body improvement and isnt as concerned about how she feels. Im more concerned with her feeling back to normal and maybe better, so we have been looking and weighing different options over the past wk or two. Problem is theres not very much info out thefellre on women, so these types of threads are important

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Ditto GG. Ive been trying to do as much research as possible, get as much forst hand info as possible for my wife. She is plannin on starting her run of var shortly but only because she is looking for body improvement and isnt as concerned about how she feels. Im more concerned with her feeling back to normal and maybe better, so we have been looking and weighing different options over the past wk or two. Problem is theres not very much info out thefellre on women, so these types of threads are important




Miss Angel. Her response from different thread similar topic!

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

The little bit of var I'm on turned up my libido, but libido was never a problem for me

----------


## Notpretty

My wife is seeking an increased sex drive and has pain during sex/penetration. It’s not a big dick thing☹️. She 4 years without a period and post meno at age 54. Anyway, I’ve read plenty threads here. Anavar seems to be the most recommended due to reduced sides and overall effectiveness. Most all say BW is a must. I agree. But what tests need doing? We don’t have a doc and likely will do this ourselves. Long story as to why. 

What BW tests are needed to correctly manage women?
How much anavar? How often?
Do you need to stop or cycle anavar? 
Do post menopause women need progesterone and estrogen too...generally?

----------


## Notpretty

> Yes Anavar, My wife loves it and a friend of mine too....actually she loved it so much she decided to share her new found eruptive behavior with people other then himself(sorry bro)


Can I ask what doses and fequency they were taking the anavar ? 
Sides minimal... moderate... significant?
Taking long term? If off/on, how long off?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> My wife is seeking an increased sex drive and has pain during sex/penetration. Its not a big dick thing. She 4 years without a period and post meno at age 54. Anyway, Ive read plenty threads here. Anavar seems to be the most recommended due to reduced sides and overall effectiveness. Most all say BW is a must. I agree. But what tests need doing? We dont have a doc and likely will do this ourselves. Long story as to why. 
> 
> What BW tests are needed to correctly manage women?
> How much anavar? How often?
> Do you need to stop or cycle anavar? 
> Do post menopause women need progesterone and estrogen too...generally?


Seems wife is needing HRT. Var isnt a replacement for estrogen, progesterone, and testosterone . 

Suggest see doctor to run BW on her hormone levels. Thyroid should also be checked. ObGYN may be likely dr to assist. 

Some ladies inject low dose of testosterone sub q. this seems more aligned to her symptoms than var. Women need very little testosterone to increase libido.

----------


## Obs

God I want to shoot my gf up with test so bad but she wont let me!

----------


## Old Duffer

> God I want to shoot my gf up with test so bad but she wont let me!


Wifee says, Hang in there. Care package on it's way ;-)

----------


## Obs

> Wifee says, Hang in there. Care package on it's way ;-)


Lmao!
She fell asllep on the couch again!

----------


## Old Duffer

> Lmao!
> She fell asllep on the couch again!


Weirdest thing. No sympathy from Wifee. Hahaha!

Women are so cruel

----------


## Obs

> Weirdest thing. No sympathy from Wifee. Hahaha!
> 
> Women are so cruel


Yes! 
I think she has fell off a bit in her drive lately

----------


## Notpretty

> I know it's nothing, she won't tho...


My wifes the same. I do sub cue hcg regularly and I can barely feel anything. But shes just not going to stab herself with anything. She will let me stick her though. Might be an option for you...?

----------


## Notpretty

> Seems wife is needing HRT. Var isn’t a replacement for estrogen, progesterone, and testosterone . 
> 
> Suggest see doctor to run BW on her hormone levels. Thyroid should also be checked. ObGYN may be likely dr to assist. 
> 
> Some ladies inject low dose of testosterone sub q. this seems more aligned to her symptoms than var. Women need very little testosterone to increase libido.


Yes agree with all. We are sending her to her Kaiser Gyno and do a papsmere (sp?). She’s going to talk about her symptoms and hopefully get the BW ordered, but honestly Kaiser May reject all this as something they just don’t do. Anyone using Kaiser insurance and getting female HRT of any kind? I’m just wondering if exists at Kaiser.

----------

